# Lice ??? Help !!!!



## aneshia01 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think my hedgehog may have lice. i don't think that its mites because hes not profusely scratching or loosing quils. i was walking with him and then i had noticed a bunch of tiny little clear with red lines on them moving around. i've never seen them before and im not exactly sure what it is please help. This is the first time i ever noticed these little things


----------



## Gruff (Oct 23, 2012)

Mites. Get treatment from your vet. Do not get Ivermectin shots. Get Revolution which is a topical treatment. It's used the same way you treat cats/dogs for fleas.


----------

